# bundle of nerves, surgery Friday, prayers



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hoping I will get through surgery on Friday, I'm a bundle of nerves since I have so many issues with breathing after anesthesia..I had to be intubated last time..
Al doesn't know how to do FB, so he will probably call and have someone post if anything goes badly..
No one looks forward to surgery, but I just want to get back to something resembling normal..

I have too much to do..( too busy for this).

Our shelter had a major shake up in the management.. 

Hopefully back on track, I have lots to do, to help them and I need to be able again.. they need painting and help with a grand reopening..

I know you will be there keeping me in prayers and positive energy, that's gotten me through so much so far..

Hugs to you all...love 
Michelle,AL, Amber, Bitsy, Emily, Sasha, Harry kitty and Rylee (in heaven):wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Will absolutely be keeping you close in my heart and in my prayers. Hopefully, you will sail through this and hit the ground running!! All those fluffs need you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending you prayers Michelle for a safe and successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You know I'll be thinking of and praying for you, Michelle. Yes, you have too much to do so as my grandma used to say, "Look it up, don't look it down." In other words, think positive! You have a lot of people sending healing thoughts and prayers to you. I will send you my phone number if you want it for Al to contact me to post on FB and here an update on how you're doing. :smootch:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying Michelle, that this is the END of surgeries for you. No complications, just smooth sailing and a speedy recovery.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish this was the end of the surgeries but hopefully it will be the beginning of that end.. I lived with the hernia for over a year, it's kept me down too long and now that I'm off chemo and cleared so far.. this will get my life back..

Love to all of you, my wonderful family!:wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers for you. I understand the nervous. I believe in the power of prayer. Keep the faith.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You know I will be lifting you up Michelle--along w/Al. I am asking God to keep you in the center of His love. That will cover everything that comes up.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

Hoping all goes well on Friday - you are strong and have great doctors, I am confident all will be fine. Be thinking about you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle when I had my second surgery I thought of you and all you have been through. I pray for you always but will especially ask the Lord to calm your spirit. I'm also going to pray specific about your breathing issues. I love you girlfriend :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle ... you have been in my prayers all along ... and, they will continue. I do think that the upcoming surgery will be the last one and that you will finally heal and be able to celebrate big time.

I think because you have already experienced breathing issues because of anesthesia in the past ... that you will be watched closely to make sure you will be okay this time.

So many love and care about you, including me. With all of our prayers and love ... you will do great.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending you more good thoughts and prayers Michelle, I hope the time passes quickly so this is behind you and you are on your way to feeling well again. 
You're going to be just fine!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Michelle, will definately send you prayers! I had 5 sx for cancer in a year and a half so I'm not even afraid anymore. Just another day at the office! You will get thru this friend. Remember, 99% of the things we worry about never happen. Keep us posted!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cupidsmommy said:


> Michelle, will definately send you prayers! I had 5 sx for cancer in a year and a half so I'm not even afraid anymore. Just another day at the office! You will get thru this friend. Remember, 99% of the things we worry about never happen. Keep us posted!


Wow same here #6 for me in 18 months too. We should tell them to put in Velcro or a zipper to make it easier. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers for your surgery Friday.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle, I am sending you great big bunches of Hugs, Prayers, Peaceful thoughts.

Pooh sends Puppy love and Puppy kissies by the bucketful 

We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers, friend. 

Waiting on the good news that it is All finally behind you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're leaving this afternoon to check into the hotel, since it's a 4 hour drive to get there. so we go the night before..... fluffers are getting ready,they're going too..they'e keeping Al company..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you Michelle and wishing you a successful procedure. Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck with your procedure tomorrow - get some rest tonight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wish I could sneak my fluff gets in with me. They'll be at the hotel waiting.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:wub:Heading into pre op. Hugs


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying and thinking of you today Michelle.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking and praying for you, Michelle ... with lots of love and healing hugs.:heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Michelle, sending good vibes and prayers. You'll be on the mend and busy in your shop before you know it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle -

I hope the operation is eventfree, that your pain afterward is minimal, and that your recovery is quick.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just seeing this! Big hugs and prayers on the way! Will check back later!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you Michelle! 
You are one tough cookie!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sending my prayers and tons of healing energy to you Michelle......


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of you today, Prayers and ((((((BIG HUGS))))))
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you Michelle. Sending prayers that all goes well for you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying for you and our neighbor who is also having surgery this morning. Get well soon the fluffs need you and so do we.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hugs and prayers for you, Michelle. Can't wait til this is all behind you. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I woke this morning and had prayer for you and for Al and the fluffs.


----------

